# east harbor boat launch



## redneckcgil29 (Jan 22, 2010)

i was wondering if there i a boat launch in east harbor besides the state parks since you cant use it unless unless you camp there ( which is bs ) Ii dont really want to launch out of mazuriks just didnt know if there was somewhere in the lagoon you could launch thanks


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Tibbels marina has a ramp just have to be off the water before dark I think in the afternoon. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Phoenix2012 (Mar 18, 2013)

There is a public launch ramp on sr53 north of route 2 right nex to marine max. It's put you into west harbor which has easy access to the lake and bass fishing in the harbor.


----------



## husky_jerk (Jun 6, 2011)

Keep going down n buck rd past the park entrance. there's another east harbor ramp.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

whats this ramp like? off buck road?


----------

